# Prednisone



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hercules is sick again, and the doctor is thinking he has pretty severe allergies (which she has mentioned before). He's on a 3 day dose of prednisone to get the sneezing under control. Does anyone know how soon this should work? We had our first dose last night, and he was still sneezing a lot last night. It's so bizarre though, he only sneezes when he's trying to run or eat. If he's just sitting and snuggling, he's fine. Anyways, has anyone on here used prednisone on a hedgie for an allergy? Also, are the side effects the same as they would be for humans (increased thirst and hunger, weight gain, etc). Thanks in advance for your help everyone!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

My experience with prednisone is mostly with cancer patients, but we also tried to use it with a spider bite victim (she died of complications before it had time to work). My experience has been that if you are going to see results you will see them fairly quickly. Prednisone is powerful stuff.

The side effects are very much the same as it is in humans. Increased appetite and thirst seem to be the ones I see most often. Of course the longer they are on it, especially when used as a chemotherapy agent, you start to run into long term effects.

Call your veterinarian and ask if you should see results yet. Get his/her opinion. Plus, I find that my vet likes the update so that he knows if it is working or not. 

How is your little one today?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the response! Herc went in to see the vet this morning. She did a slide from something he sneezed up and looked at it under the microscope, and said he seems to have a very bad infection. He is now back on baytril, then he will likely be on the benadryl for the rest of his life. She also gave me carnivore care as he didn't eat last night.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hopefully the baytril will solve the problem. If you get close to the end of the antibiotic run and he still has problems, ask doc to perform a culture & sensitivity test. Occasionally bacteria can be resistant to the drugs we try and the C&S test will tell doc what works.

Poor boy. Hopefully he won't have to use the benedryl all the time.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Kalandra, Ill do that if the baytril doesn't work it's magic. Thanks for answering!


----------

